# Ephedrine or Clenbuterol



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

From your experiance which is the better fat burner- Clen or Ephedrine? Also which has most sides in your experiance?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i personall cycle both. 2 weeks clen and 2 week effy. Both good but your receptors can get used to them hense thats why i cycle them.


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Does it start to burn muscle aswell?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

depends what your diet and cardio activity is?

I dont lose muscle.


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Im gonna keep up my protein intake and keep lifting heavy. How much in your opinion should i reduce my calorie intake too? Im currently at about 3.500-4000 cals a day.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

500 cals is probably the norm for most!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

wot shorty said.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i prefer ephedrine over clen because i just seem to get cramps no matter what when i take enough clen to be useful (40mcg+) and yes i have taken potassium and electrolytes and i still get cramps.with both you've just gotta watch what time you take them as they are pretty stimulating for some people and too near bedtime and you'll have trouble sleeping.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

imo clen works better but its evil!

the cramps do my head in and whatever supps i take it doesnt stop them..

so ECA unless comp dieting for me


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I can live with the cramps if the results are good.


----------

